# Well… I found a young and injured pigeon. Now what?



## Imaeechu (Apr 24, 2009)

Well… I found a young and injured pigeon. Now what?
After returning from a week-long vacation we went outside on the balcony and discovered a mess. It looks like the wind knocked down a nest from on top of the roof because there is bits of twigs, egg shell and a dead baby. We found the other guy lying underneath the barbecue grill looking absolutely horrible.

I grabbed him with a towel and upon closer inspection it looks like his wing is broken. I’m pretty sure his mom was hanging around but I was afraid to leave him alone on the balcony with an injured wing. We live in a pretty populated area and there isn’t anywhere safe to keep him so I put him in a box and took him inside.

I looked at a couple of pictures and I figure he’s a couple of weeks old. He has most of his feathers but he still has yellow fuzz sticking out and his head doesn’t look very filled in yet. Can pigeons around this age even fly? I’ll try to get a picture tomorrow if I can.

It’s been a couple of hours and he’s more alert and feisty than he was when we first found him. I haven’t been able to get him to eat or drink anything and I’m seriously at a loss for what to do other than to contact some wildlife rescue places in the area in the morning and hope for the best… I’ve never dealt with anything like this before so I don’t really know how they operate. If they suggest putting him down I guess I’ll just take him to a vet and have his wing treated and try to rehabilitate the poor little guy myself. Hopefully they’ll be able to take him but in the meantime any advice would be very welcome. 

Thanks


----------



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

*Advice*

1. Please make sure that your vet won't simply euthanase this bird, a lot of them do that. The RSPCA is known to be a little anti-pigeon a well. 

2. You can check this website, it has some advice on taking care of young birds if you have to.
www.internationaldovesociety.com

3.Search this forum. There are multiple threads on this topic. 

I wish you the best of luck


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

First he will need stabilising. This thread will tell you why and how:

Then he will need feeding. This link has instructions on how to do that. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822&referrerid=560

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/WLR/BabyPij&DuvFeedg.htm


A handraising formula like Kaytee is the best to use, but if he is about 2 weeks old you can feed him defrosted peas and corn, warmed up in warm water. Can you let us know where you are? It will help us suggest suitable foods and we might know of someone close by that can help.

Cynthia


----------



## Imaeechu (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for the links, everyone.

I called the division of Wildlife and they suggested just putting him down so now I have no idea what to do when it comes to his wing. I'm going to be looking for vets in the area today that might be able to fix it.

I'm located in Colorado Springs if anyone knows someone nearby that has a million times more experience than I do at this. I'm willing to drive wherever I need to go to get the guy some help.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here you go. Yhere is no guarantee they will treat pigeons so do ask. If not, as them for the name of a vet or rehabber that does.



DVM Marty Kuhn
Clinic Name: Roller Coaster Veterinary Clinic
Address: 16755 Roller Coaster Rd
City/State: Colorado Springs, CO 80921

P: 719-488-3018
F: 719-488-3018
Email:


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Just wanted to add this one in there for you to call as well....you will have to leave a message and they will return your call.... They are located in Ellicott...which is just off of hwy. 24 out East of the Springs.........(used to live in The Springs 10+ years)

It is a Wildlife Rehabilitation Center here is the link to their info.....


http://www.ellicottwildlife.com/contact_us.html


Leave a Message when you call, someone will return your call.....

AND Thank you for helping this poor lil' one......


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Any news on what has happened with this little one????


----------



## Imaeechu (Apr 24, 2009)

I took him to a vet that works with the Ellicott Wildlife Rehabilitation Center.
I just found out today that his wing wasn't broken and that he just had some soft tissue damage and that he's doing very well. He just needed a little help after tumbling off of our roof.

She said that in a few weeks he'll probably be able to fly and that he'll be released. I was pretty worried about him so the whole thing makes me feel all warm and fuzzy. 

Thanks for the help, everyone.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

YIPPIE!!!YAY!!!!!!!  I LOVE a Success at the end!!! WAY to GO IMAEECHU!!!!!! 

GREAT place huh! (Ellicott Wildlife Rehabilitation Center) Did you get to go out there??? If not ... you should someday! We used to live in Springs Ranch off Marksheffel and BOY did we ever get all the animals of every kind. They help (usually) no matter WHAT! and I am so glad that s/he is doing so well... s/he OWES that ALLLLL to you!... So pat yourself on the back!...  And.... Thank you so MUCH for posting back.... we love to know that the lil' ones have done so well in the hands of their human helpers!


----------



## Imaeechu (Apr 24, 2009)

We live in a row of town houses so I'm super happy that he ended up tumbling onto our balcony and not someone elses that wouldn't have cared or decided to call "pest control" or something.

I handed him over to the vet after being assured that he would be taken care of. I was pretty adamant about knowing what would happen to him and I was pretty stubborn about them putting him to sleep. They were the ones that transferred him over to Elicott.

I'm very interested in the little guy and kind of wanted to be the one to release him. Haha. I instantly took to him so much that when they told me he would be OK I did a little dance in the middle of the grocery store I was in. 

I know myself too well, though. I couldn't have let him stay on the balcony. I can't even bring myself to kill insects... I'll spend hours chasing a moth down in the house just to let it outside. I'm a softie when it comes to animals, no doubt.


----------

